# Cigar Retailer Adds in Magazines!



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Saw someone elses post of what he found flipping through his Playboy. haha.

Well, I've been subscribed to Maxim Magazine since 2003. Once in a while you would see an ad for a Cigar Company or Cigar Retailer.

Well this months issue had not one, not ta-hoo, but tha-lee *crunch*. Tha-lee. (Three for those of you who didn't get the joke of the classic commercial "how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop". You should be ashamed!).

I believe they were Thompson, Famous, and Cigar.com.

As posted on the other thread, they offer some pretty killer deals in these ads to real in some new customers.

Thought maybe we can keep this thread active and when you find an ad in a magazine you can scan it and post it up. I'm going to try and re-find the ones in my Maxim and post them up.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Nickerson said:


> Saw someone elses post of what he found flipping through his Playboy. haha.
> 
> Well, I've been subscribed to Maxim Magazine since 2003. Once in a while you would see an ad for a Cigar Company or Cigar Retailer.
> 
> ...


Cigar Aficionado has tons of them:banana:


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 for playboy and maxim haha


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

scottw said:


> Cigar Aficionado has tons of them:banana:


Imagine that! What is the world coming to.. lol.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

This ad is from the 2009 August edition of "Maxim Magazine".

http://www.thompsoncigar.com/catalo...&TLCode=t8440&cm_sp=Search-_-Redirect-_-t8440


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Penthouse has the adds also, some one told me.:biggrin: :biglaugh:


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

This ad is from the 2009 August edition of "Maxim Magazine".

Their specials page doesn't recognize the code yet I guess... This is the sampler.

http://www.famous-smoke.com/the+tantalizing+ten+cigars/item+29935

But its $20.00 off that price.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Gotta love these kinds of deals,,,keep em coming. I love great deals as the more I spend on cigars the quicker I get to the poor house.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

mc2712 said:


> Penthouse has the adds also, some one told me.:biggrin: :biglaugh:


Haaahaahaahahaahaaa!

That's why guys buy it right? To read the cigar ads!:biglaugh:

.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

This is killing me! I have no money and I want them all!!!!!!!! HAHA


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Keep these coming.


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Gotta love these kinds of deals,,,keep em coming. I love great deals as *the more I spend on cigars the quicker I get to the poor house.*


At least we can ride our bikes and puff on a cigar while we make that ride, can't we! :thumb:


----------



## NSPz (Jul 27, 2009)

I see these ads and wonder if it is worth and what is the catch if it is worth it?:ask:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

NSPz said:


> I see these ads and wonder if it is worth and what is the catch if it is worth it?:ask:


I grabbed the 10 sticks and small humidor frim Cigar.com that awas posted in PLAYBOY yesturday. There is no catch, I think they ae just wanting to gai your business. There isn't much a thing called "a gree sample" anymore, so these are the next best things!


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

And like a lot of items at thompson, its backordered. I have seen some of their humidors backordered for over six months, yet they still offer them on line. I think thompson has a very limited supply, they put an ad in, and then hope you will buy something that is not backordered, thus missing out on their giveaway.
This item you linked to is backordered.

Much regards Jerry



Nickerson said:


> This ad is from the 2009 August edition of "Maxim Magazine".
> 
> THOMPSON SPECIAL THOMPSON 11 CIG SAMPLER W/CASE


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

I wonder, not to thread jack, but has anyone every seen a cigar add on tv, ever? perhaps long ago?


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I ordered a Thompson 50 count humi with like 40 cigars and a lighter for $30 last December and it was back ordered but somehow it still showed up the next week even thought for months after I purchased it still showed that they were back ordered. For a good deal like that I don't mind waiting one way or another it'll come.


----------



## NSPz (Jul 27, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> I grabbed the 10 sticks and small humidor frim Cigar.com that awas posted in PLAYBOY yesturday. There is no catch, I think they ae just wanting to gai your business. There isn't much a thing called "a gree sample" anymore, so these are the next best things!


Cool next good one I see I will get it. It felt like that get 12 cds for 1 cent deal.


----------

